# Few more sharks from the beach



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

big nurse shark i caught back in June










used a grouper head for bait and somehow hooked this shark in the tail like a lasso










here's my bait 12 about 10 or 12 feet on the bottom










fishing in the river










small lemon shark down below










blacktip 










this pic is me facing almost straight south while fighting a tiger shark in the 10 foot range! it took almost 600yds of line in the trough before going out to sea. about a 35 to 40 minute exhausting battle before the line popped.










got this one yesterday.










video of the release!






net full of pilchards.






13 second video of me trying to crank the reel with the tiger shark on. this guy actually helped me out a lot which i was blessed, but as for the video. man did he not know how the F#@k to record! i thought one minute at least but its just 13 seconds. oh well!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice sharks.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn dude I may need to recruit you for the shark tournament Oct/Nov lol...


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

i hear ya


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Wowowow! Way to go man, those are some real meat hogs.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Keep it up some nice catches on the beach


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

caught this one today. 










go figure that this ray was gettin smashed by these fellas ^. 










still got the other half of the ray so i left it in the cooler and used a live jack to catch the one at the top.


----------

